# Treemont Stove operation questions



## ohiojoe13 (Dec 16, 2015)

Im looking for some help with a treemont hc 3000. It's a buddy's stove and has asked me for some help. I have no clue how to run it. It says coal/wood on the tag. We have searched the Internet for a manual with no luck. If anyone could tell me how to operate it that would be great. Thanks


----------



## begreen (Dec 16, 2015)

Welcome. I haven't run a Treemont, but the pictures have me wondering if this a wood/coal stove. Is there an internal grate and is the lower air supply below the grate?


----------



## ohiojoe13 (Dec 16, 2015)

begreen said:


> Is this a wood/coal stove?


It says wood/coal on the tag


----------



## begreen (Dec 16, 2015)

The side controls supply air above or below the fire. For wood burning only use the lower air control for starting the fire, then close it off. Use the upper (side door) air control to regulate the wood fire. Is there also a control above the front door? If so my guess is that would be for the flue bypass, but that is just a guess. It could be checked by operating that control when the stove is cold and observing what is happening. 

For coal operation and to verify the type of coal the stove is meant to burn try the coal forums over at www.nepacrossroads.com.


----------

